
V has been open-sourced - fermigier
https://blog.vlang.io/post/50/V-has-been-open-sourced!
======
ktpsns
What I don't get about Vlang is what niche it tries to fill. The docs compare
it to Go and Rust, bindings to C/C++ are emphasized as well as, on the other
hand, the possibility to compile without libc.

Then there is Volt, the messenger app that emphasizes performance and is only
300kb in size -- while using native toolkits like Gtk+, which means it
probably consumes the C API and thus needs to be dynamically linked to Glib,
libc, libgtk et al.

So why should I choose Vlang for my next project? I can write sane Gtk
applications with gtkmm and basic C++. If I don't like C++ at all, I choose
Rust or Golang. Or I choose C and something like ulibc. What essential
advantage is provided by Vlang?

